
Ask HN: Is there a charity payment API? - arelangi
Is there some way to donate money through an API?
======
tmaly
I thought PayPal had a donate button you could use for charities.

~~~
arelangi
Yeah, they do. But they do not provide an way to make payments using an API.
You have to click and fill it up.

